# Sticky  what do I need for variable speed wipers?



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

What do I need to have intermittent wipers? Is it just the amplifier under the hood and a new combo switch ? any wiring have to be done or does it just plug in? Thanks


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

for adjustable intermittent wipers for sentras, the parts u need for the swap can be taken from the 87-91 pathfinder. u need the amp and the switch. the amp is brown and the combo switch matches your turn signal switch perfectly. be sure to get the bracket that holds the amp to the firewall, if u dont have an existing bracket. pulsars and sentra XE's have the bracket u need.

DO NOT get parts from a stanza. the switch looks identical, but its wired completely different. the amp is wrong too, and is gray in color. 

probably a good idea never to get electrical parts from a stanza unless u r absolutely 100% sure they r wired the same... dont make the same mistake i did.

on 1988 and earlier sentras, the wiper amp sits on the passenger-side firewall. 89-90 cars have the amp on the driver's side. 

if your car came with no intermittent feature, the 7-pin amp connector is connected to a dead-end piggyback ground. simply disconnect the connector and plug it into the amp. 

if your sentra has the XE 'ghetto' intermittent amp, unplug it, and hook up the new amp. 

switch bolts on. no muss no fuss, done deal.
the end.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks, I completed this swap a few months ago, just the new wiper switch and the module under the hood, they work good, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> there r 2 types of intermittent wipers. one is on the sport coupe and sedan XE. it is a pre-set intermittent, with no adjustability.


NOT
The wiper switch in my SE coup is adjustable. It has 3 intermitten speed settings. 
Of wich is starting to fail. Sometimes the intermitten part works fine and other times it wipes like every 5 or 10 minutes or whenever IT feels like it. This happened in my work truck last year (Ford) and they replaced the wiper motor to fix it. The Nissan has a module to control the delay??


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> NOT
> The wiper switch in my SE coup is adjustable. It has 3 intermitten speed settings.
> Of wich is starting to fail. Sometimes the intermitten part works fine and other times it wipes like every 5 or 10 minutes or whenever IT feels like it. This happened in my work truck last year (Ford) and they replaced the wiper motor to fix it. The Nissan has a module to control the delay??


NOT? mmmkay.

yes u have a wiper amp. yes it controls delay.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

All you need is the aforementioned amplifier (The brown box under the hood, towards the back), the switch for the steering column...and an extra length of wire between the amp and switch's extra terminals. Also, a wiring diagram helps.

I posted this swap somewhere in full detail...I lost track of it.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

seems the pulsar swap is slightly different, the sentra only needed the amp and the switch(got mine rom a from a sport coupe).


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i looked at the 1989 fsm, and it tells me all u need is the switch and the amp. the wiring is the exact same, between intermittent and base setups. the plug for the amp is just chillin there in the base car w/o int. the int. switch plugs into the existing connector on the steering column. done deal.

plug n play. i know of 2 people who have done it already, with no drama

i just have to get the goddamned parts myself, and its turning out to be a PITA.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

on my 90 sentra all I did was replace the wiper switch, remove the jumper from the plug under the hood and plug in the wiper amplifier, done all is well


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

You're right; It's fairly effortless, except for adding on the extra wire between the switch and the amplifier which deals with the delay. Best part: My conversion only cost $6 (Your price may vary...LOL).


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

don't know what extra wire your talking about, I didn't add any extra wire and it works fine


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

the extra wire is only needed in the pulsar's because they have a different wiper switch configuration(switch in the dash) than the sentra's(switch in the column).


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm talking the B11 Sentra. I tried it without the extra wire, no dice. You need the extra wire.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

So if my sport coupe already has the itermitent wipers but I want full vairiable wipers all I need is the switch from a GXE stanza or sentra? Keep the upgrades coming soon we will have a mini book on easy upgrades. Now who knows how to put in cruise??


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

you need the switch and the amp from under the hood.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> So if my sport coupe already has the itermitent wipers but I want full vairiable wipers all I need is the switch [*and amp*] from a GXE stanza or sentra?


sorry to mislead u about Stanzas, but they will not work. 

get the parts from a pathfinder. if u have any questions regarding compatibility, i'll send u the wiper diagram for the pathfinder. if u manage to find a sentra GXE, send me a PM. there r many other options the sentra GXE has that u may wanna snag.


----------



## NAstyed (Nov 22, 2004)

ahardb0dy said:


> on my 90 sentra all I did was replace the wiper switch, remove the jumper from the plug under the hood and plug in the wiper amplifier, done all is well



I also have a 90 Sentra, where did you get the Switch and the wiper amplifier? how much $?


thanks a lot for your help


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

got the parts I needed from the junk yard, wiper amplifier came out of a sentra wagon ( older I think) but it works,


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

So are there any other cars that work to get parts from?? Not too many pathfinders around here.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

SENTRASER said:


> So are there any other cars that work to get parts from?? Not too many pathfinders around here.


I did the swap about a year ago, and as I remember you can get the setup from a 88 pulsar NX with the CA18de also. I also recall but am not absolutly shure that the controll box from a Maxima would work. I have a spare control box from the Pathfinder sitting around, PM me if interisted, I would only want like $5 + shipping, all you would need from there would be the wiper switch from the steering column off a pathfinder or Pulsar NX.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

bob89sentra said:


> I did the swap about a year ago, and as I remember you can get the setup from a 88 pulsar NX with the CA18de also. I also recall but am not absolutly shure that the controll box from a Maxima would work. I have a spare control box from the Pathfinder sitting around, PM me if interisted, I would only want like $5 + shipping, all you would need from there would be the wiper switch from the steering column off a pathfinder or Pulsar NX.


I'll snag some parts off of a Pulsar NX that I saw at the Pick'n'pull this weekend, and maybe I can compare part numbers or something? It also had the power mirrors, but I may try to put in some power folding mirrors I have. I have power folding mirrors from a P10, B13, and an S13. :hal:


----------



## jasperhobbs (Oct 5, 2008)

*Parts needed for wipers*

I would like to get intermittant wipers on my 1990 Sentra XE, would anyone have the parts needed for sale?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## lark1879 (Apr 19, 2008)

*wiper assy amp*

sentra 95 gle --my intermittent wipers stopped working amp (28510 1m200) 6 pin, replaced with junk yard altma (28510 9e100) 7 pin and this fixed my problem - wipers are working ok. question??

can i get to adjustable intermittent wipers with this amp by replacing the wiper switch??


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

If the wiper switch from the car you got the wiper amplifier out of has adjustable intermittent than as long as the wiper switch fits into your sentra it should work.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm now using the wiper switch and amplifier box from a mid 90's pathfinder. The pathfinder switch has a variable control for the delay. The only thing you have to do if using the pathfinder switch is cut one of the ends off one of the wires and crimp the opposite style connector on, what I mean is the car harness side and the switch side both have a male connector so you have to cut either one off and crimp a female connector on. That's it still works fine.


----------



## beachbum (Apr 1, 2013)

hate to ask,, but im new, and confused, can some explain in detail how to do this, because when i ask the local parts places for a amp, they look at me like im nuts, and can i use parts from a 95 pathfinder,


----------



## beachbum (Apr 1, 2013)

forgot to say im driving a 90 sentra, base model


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

You can use the wiper switch from a 95 pathfinder, as I said you just have to cut one connector off under the steering column, (or the single wire connector on the pathfinder switch), the reason is the car plug and the pathfinder wiper switch plug both have female connectors, so you cut either side off and put a male crimp terminal on one, than just plug the two together. I just took pictures of my pathfinder wiper switch and the wiper amplifier that I have in my 90 sentra, can not post them right now but will when I get back home. Other than cutting and changing that one connector everything else plugs right in. Will post the pics when I get back from the store.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Here are the 2 pictures, this is the pathfinder wiper switch installed in my base 90 Sentra:











This is the wiper amplifier mounted to the firewall, drivers side under the hood, the brown box:










If your car does not have variable wipers at all there will be a jumper connector plugged into the plug that goes into the wiper amplifier and the 2 plastic mollys in the firewall most likely will be unused.


----------



## beachbum (Apr 1, 2013)

thank you for the info, and the pics,,, now im off to a junk yard to upgrade my 90,,,and a friend said they will change the ends for me,,


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Your welcome, you only have to change one end, either the car side or the new switch side.


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have an 84 b11 Sentra And I got the wiper switch and control box from under the hood from at 84 as well that has intermittent wipers But the box has an extra wire and the switch has an extra plug my car doesn't have Does anybody know what I need to do to make this work?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Did you try to plug in the box and swap the switch? Maybe it will work without connecting the 2 wires?

If some of the 84 models came with variable wipers than the connections to put it in a car with non variable wipers should all be there. Nissan's usually have all the plugs and wires run throughout the car even if certain cars do not have certain options on them.

For example my 90 did not have the door switch that turns the dome light on for the pass side door but the wire was tucked up in the body all I had to do was get the switch and connect the wire, same with the glove box light.

If connecting the wiper amplifier box and swapping the switch doesn't work I would look around in both areas for a loose wire. You may need to get a service manual for your year. I'll look around for one to see if I can help you further.


----------

